# Fort Valley, VA 50 & 30 milers



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Video finally finished uploading:

Fort Valley 30 mile Limited Distance ride - YouTube


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WooHoo! What a ride! Congrats to you and your DH, Sultan and your catch rides too. I am guessing you are super eager to get back to Gamer's training after riding her half-sister

Beautiful scenery on that ride; what's the elevation? Definately higher up than in 'Bama, but similar views. 

I have got to get up on Chivas tomorrow, the heck with the schooling!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS - that Chestnut does not look semi-retired at all, what a handsome boy, I am drooling over his picture...I have a soft spot for a red horse


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Beautiful scenery on that ride; what's the elevation? Definately higher up than in 'Bama, but similar views.



According to my Garmin, we had a max elevation of 1931 feet on the 50, with a total elevation gain/loss of 7069 feet total. The max elevation on the 30 was 1752 feet, with a total gain/loss of 4163 feet.


I do look forward to getting back to working with Gamer. Unfortunately, my work schedule and mother nature are not cooperating currently (I have today off and its raining, of course). Weatherman says the rain may clear by this afternoon, so I am hoping!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> According to my Garmin, we had a max elevation of 1931 feet on the 50, with a total elevation gain/loss of 7069 feet total. The max elevation on the 30 was 1752 feet, with a total gain/loss of 4163 feet.
> 
> 
> I do look forward to getting back to working with Gamer. Unfortunately, my work schedule and mother nature are not cooperating currently (I have today off and its raining, of course). Weatherman says the rain may clear by this afternoon, so I am hoping!


7069' of elevation change? That is some serious climbing!! 

I hope the rain stops for you.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

That really awesome and lovely seeing the horses in such good shape. The last ride I went to...whoa. There were some really thin horses there...and I don't mean just lean mean machines. It made me sad for them. The vet was very complimentary on my gelding's condition coming in, his demeanor at the vet checks and his condition afterwards. I did speak with him for a bit since when I came in it was slow. He gave me some advice and pointers and said I was doing it right by taking my young horse along easily at his pace and speed . I wish I lived back towards the northeast. The elevations are just beautiful


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome!!

Are those trails open to the public or just for endurance races? If they're open to the public, do you know their names or website?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pictures phantomhorse. OD was on my bucket list already, even more so now! That's definitaly my kind of trails!
Congratulations on Sultan's Triple Crown. HVS: that's a great accomplishment.
Your 50 miles' horse was on Gloves on all for? No gait rubbing or anything? With tape on the hoof or not?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eole said:


> Your 50 miles' horse was on Gloves on all for? No gait rubbing or anything? With tape on the hoof or not?


The mare I rode in the 50 did go in 4 gloves with tape. Only had 1 small boot snafu when she spooked at a tree and caught the LH gaiter with the other hind foot and tore it. The boot stayed on for the rest of the loop (about 5 miles?), but we changed it to a new one during the hold just in case.

From what I have seen, so much of success with boots depends on finding ones that fit the feet correctly. The friend I was riding with had hind boots on that horse but had him shod up front because he would lose front boots all over the place. After trying multiple kinds and having no success, she went for some nails. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Are those trails open to the public or just for endurance races? If they're open to the public, do you know their names or website?


A bit of both. Most of the ride was in the George Washington National Forest, and those trails are open to the public (though there may be some soft of day pass/fee required, not sure). The last loop was entirely on private land, so would not be open normally.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome and congrats - love all the pics and thanks for sharing  can't wait til Dream is back in the game as well!!!!


----------

